# ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.***



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

Revo Technik is please to announce that tuning for the 3.6L B6 Passat is now available. As you can see from the dyno below, power and torque have been increased across the entire RPM range. Low end torque and 'laggy throttle' have been completely eliminated resulting in a car that is much more drivable and engaging. This graph is of a FWD car with Tiptronic transmission. We will have a 4-motion graph shortly. This file is priced at $399.00. Currently there is no trial or Stage-2.










_Modified by [email protected] Technik at 9:35 AM 5-1-2007_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_Revo Technik is please to announce that tuning for the 3.6L B6 Passat is now available. As you can see from the dyno below, power and torque have been increased across the entire RPM range. Low end torque and 'laggy throttle' have been completely eliminated resulting in a car that is much more drivable and engaging. This graph is of a FWD car with *DSG*. We will have a 4-motion graph shortly. This file is priced at $399.00. Currently there is no trial or Stage-2.


I thought the older B6 with a 3.2 had DSG, not the 3.6???? the 3.6 only comes with a 6 spd Tip???
Am I wrong???


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
I thought the older B6 with a 3.2 had DSG, not the 3.6???? the 3.6 only comes with a 6 spd Tip???
Am I wrong???

Nope. My mistake. I was speaking to someone about the DSG prior to making this post. Freudian slip...


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*

Any talk about a program for the 3.6 Touareg?


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (Calinada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calinada* »_Any talk about a program for the 3.6 Touareg?

Yes. We are actually testing the software now. We'll make an announcement once it's available.


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*

Here is the dyno of a 4-Motion application.


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_Yes. We are actually testing the software now. We'll make an announcement once it's available.

Good news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What kind of gains are you expecting and is there any rough timeline of when dealers might see the program?
Also I assume when you said in your original post that the software completely eliminates low-end torque and throttle lag that you meant it increases the torque and reduces the lag?


_Modified by Calinada at 12:05 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

You are saying that with standard chip tuning you get 20+ hp to the wheels!! That's insane for a n/a engine.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (cpchillin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpchillin* »_You are saying that with standard chip tuning you get 20+ hp to the wheels!! That's insane for a n/a engine.

They probably de-tuned it so it wouldn't impact sales of the R36 engines









Its nice to see the VR6 alive and well - now if they just made a diesel version


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calinada* »_
Any talk about a program for the 3.6 Touareg?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
Yes. We are actually testing the software now. We'll make an announcement once it's available.

Ok. The road testing is complete. The subjective response from the customer is 'Big Improvement...'. We now just need to gather the empirical data so we can put a releaese package together for the dealers. Shouldn't be long now. I would say to stop by your local dealer and have them verify your ECU ID. Right now the code we have is for the 'FT' variant but I'm sure there is more than one. If you have a different ECU, the dealer will be able to read it out and send it to us and from there we will be able to build a file for it.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
They probably de-tuned it so it wouldn't impact sales of the R36 engines









Its nice to see the VR6 alive and well - now if they just made a diesel version










The R36 passat and the 3.6L passat are not sold side by side in the same market anywhere. The euro passat still gets the 3.2L or the R36 ver, and then the US only get 3.6L passat.

BUT anyways they are some nice gains I knew there was some power lodged away in there!


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*

Just got the Revo tune on my 3.6 Passat. Def fixed the hesitation. This torque graph posted is showing almost 30 ftlb increase. Is this really true and is that at the wheels? Haven't really got on the car that much so I didn't really feel that much of a difference.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (Scotmbb107)*

Any updates/additional input on this chip. Eveyone has been pretty quiet. How many have gotten this "chip"?


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (Derek)*

I had the Revo update prior to getting reflashed for the OJ11. I like the increase and I feel it is definitely noticable (to me at least). I'm scheduled to get the reflash from VW next week, so I can provide more details since I will be going back to stock until I'm able to get the latest post-OJ reflash from Revo.
I'm so excited to get rid of this hesitation once and for all!


----------



## stevenbsmith (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*

Just so I understand, how is this product sold? When you refer to dealers who support, who are these? Was the hesitation that is described corrected in the 2008 Passat 3.6L or is this strictly an aftermarket enhancement?


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (stevenbsmith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevenbsmith* »_Just so I understand, how is this product sold? When you refer to dealers who support, who are these? Was the hesitation that is described corrected in the 2008 Passat 3.6L or is this strictly an aftermarket enhancement?

Our software for the 3.6L Passat can be purchased at any Revo Technik dealer. Click * here* to locate a dealer in your area. The acceleration hesitation was present in earlier cars and has likely been rectified in '08 vehicles.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*

Is a demo available yet? Do you have software for 2008 3.6 4motion passats?
I've heard of increase in fuel efficiency with the 2.0t engine once it gets chipped. Does the 3.6 efficiency improve any with this software?


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_Is a demo available yet? Do you have software for 2008 3.6 4motion passats?
I've heard of increase in fuel efficiency with the 2.0t engine once it gets chipped. Does the 3.6 efficiency improve any with this software?


Depending on your particular ECU, we should have the '08 covered. As for an increase in fuel efficiency, you should see some in the 3.6 provided your driving style does not change with the software.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*

How do I tell what the ECU # is? what is the price of the flash?
Here's a read out from VAG-COM 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.LBL
Part No SW: 03H 906 032 BR HW: 03H 906 032 AB
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G 1411
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 05311

this is a 2008 3.6 4motion wagon built in 11/2007


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_How do I tell what the ECU # is? what is the price of the flash?
Here's a read out from VAG-COM 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.LBL
Part No SW: 03H 906 032 BR HW: 03H 906 032 AB
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G 1411
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 05311

this is a 2008 3.6 4motion wagon built in 11/2007

That has all the information we need. We have the 'BS' version but will need the 'BR' to develop a file for your car. Your Revo dealer can read out the stock code, send it to us and we can then created the performance file for you. The price would be $399.00. Click HERE to find your nearest Revo dealer.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
That has all the information we need. We have the 'BS' version but will need the 'BR' to develop a file for your car. Your Revo dealer can read out the stock code, send it to us and we can then created the performance file for you. The price would be $399.00. Click HERE to find your nearest Revo dealer.

Ok so there is no software for my ECU yet.
I contact the closest dealer (I'm in zip 77845) a few days ago but have not heard back from them.








they are about 1.5 hours away. so I would need to make a trip there, for them to read out the code, wait for modifications to be done, then go back again to have it flashed? with gas at $4+ a gallon, that 2 trips will cost me a minimum of $100 in gas alone! arggg.


----------



## Montordo (May 25, 2008)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (stevenbsmith)*

does everyone get the hesitation? Why is it there to begin with. And on a side note, is there is reason why DSG isnt in the 2008 VR6?


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (Montordo)*

They're to going to redesign/adapt the transmission tunnel on an outgoing model. However, I don't understand why they didn't offer it on the CC.


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_
Ok so there is no software for my ECU yet.
I contact the closest dealer (I'm in zip 77845) a few days ago but have not heard back from them.








they are about 1.5 hours away. so I would need to make a trip there, for them to read out the code, wait for modifications to be done, then go back again to have it flashed? with gas at $4+ a gallon, that 2 trips will cost me a minimum of $100 in gas alone! arggg.


No worries. We have the file for another region. We'll have it converted for the US market and sent to the dealers. Who is your dealer? I'll be sure to get it to them first.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_
Ok so there is no software for my ECU yet.
I contact the closest dealer (I'm in zip 77845) a few days ago but have not heard back from them.








they are about 1.5 hours away. so I would need to make a trip there, for them to read out the code, wait for modifications to be done, then go back again to have it flashed? with gas at $4+ a gallon, that 2 trips will cost me a minimum of $100 in gas alone! arggg.


It would cost even more for the 2nd trip home, as once you had the new programming you'd probably be driving like a bat outta hell!


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_
Ok so there is no software for my ECU yet.
I contact the closest dealer (I'm in zip 77845) a few days ago but have not heard back from them.








they are about 1.5 hours away.


The file is ready and I can send it to the dealer as soon as you're ready to head over. Let me know and I'll make sure they get it.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*

Wow that was quick.
Should I have any concerns about this out of region code? will it be different then US code?
I'm going to be out of town for the next 6 to 8 weeks (work) so won't be able to get to the dealer for a while.
I just picked the closest dealer to zip 77845 from your web site. still haven't heard anything back from them about my initial inquiry. Doesn't make me feel good about them.


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_Wow that was quick.
Should I have any concerns about this out of region code? will it be different then US code?
I'm going to be out of town for the next 6 to 8 weeks (work) so won't be able to get to the dealer for a while.
I just picked the closest dealer to zip 77845 from your web site. still haven't heard anything back from them about my initial inquiry. Doesn't make me feel good about them.


The reference to region was an internal reference and has nothing to do with the tuning. As for the dealer to use, please call SoulSpeed in Austin. 512-832-1800


----------



## yanni08 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*

Any updates on software for the 3.6L Touareg?


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** (yanni08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yanni08* »_Any updates on software for the 3.6L Touareg?

In progress but moving slowly...


----------



## microman (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: ***Revo Technik announces 3.6L tuning for the B6 Passat.*** ([email protected] Technik)*

George, I too also am wanting to get my 2008, 3.6 4motion Passat chipped. I have been in contact with my closest dealer (250 miles away). He does not have the software for my ECU yet. I plan to drive up there the 24th of this month to get this done. Any way you can get the code to him?
Here is my engine scan.. which is exactly the same as thenew3's
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.LBL
Part No SW: 03H 906 032 BR HW: 03H 906 032 AB
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G 1411
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 05311
The dealer I plan to use is:
VIP Customs
located approx. 288 miles from your zip code
3680 E. Covington Ave

Suite 2

Post Falls, Idaho, USA
Phone: 208 964 1615


----------

